# Sweetlix meatmaker minerals vs the dairy goat version?



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a reccommendation, almost out of the terrible Purina minerals and looking to switch up---

Heard good things about Sweetlix- but feedstore carries the meatmaker and the dairy goat version-- pros and cons?
They also have a Selenium cattle block out that they ignore (they like standing on it)...

goats are 2 mini toggs, 3 oberhaslis, one of whom is milked daily, and one Nigie Buckling (born 9/11/13)-- the 4 does may be bred by him, I dont know how to tell....

Also ran out of feed went local instead of my regular feedstore(its on my commute and cheaper), ended up with a bag of Bar Ale show goat ( I was looking for 16% protein and unmedicated, its what they had that wasnt Purina)...looks pretty sticky and sweet though...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I really liked the Sweetlix Meat Maker mineral, but I have no experience with the dairy version. All I can suggest is to compare the two and see what differences there are between them and then post any questions you have.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never seen a dairy specific sweetlix mineral? I use the meat maker and cargill right now onyx for my nigerians, year round, they do great on both.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

From what my feed guy says the dairy version is balanced to be fed with alfalfa. he says if I am feeding alfalfa to my girls to use the dairy mix, if not to use the meat mix.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I just looked it up on the sweetlix site and it backs up what my feed guy said. The magnum milk is designed to be fed with a diet of alfalfa and the meatmaker is designed to be fed to those on a forage/pasture diet.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Well uh oh.... I feed alfalfa while its wet and nasty and will stop once weather is nice and sunny.... so maybe Dairy to start and then meat maker in June?

ThX guys that was helpful!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

If you give alfalfa hay or pellets, you would want to go with the Magnum Milk. No alfalfa, meat maker, Meatmaker is good even if you give alfalfa.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> If you give alfalfa hay or pellets, you would want to go with the Magnum Milk. No alfalfa, meat maker, Meatmaker is good even if you give alfalfa.


I guess it wouldnt hurt they have had crappy minerals for months now....and I cant wait to stop buying them hay (we buy alfalfa cause its their favorite) and I am under alot of pressure to fence them into the back 1/4 acre pen, which is dead grass and weeds and willow that need to leaf back out....


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

CAjerseychick said:


> I guess it wouldnt hurt they have had crappy minerals for months now....and I cant wait to stop buying them hay (we buy alfalfa cause its their favorite) and I am under alot of pressure to fence them into the back 1/4 acre pen, which is dead grass and weeds and willow that need to leaf back out....


So you aren't going to get the Sweetlix?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> So you aren't going to get the Sweetlix?


Yes I am getting Sweetlix, was trying to decide which version-- I will get the meatmaker version to err on the side of caution...( I dont have meat goats though they may be pregnant-- have been running with a buckling since November) and have not had the best feed in this weather....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely get the Meatmaker. Why chance throwing off your ratio. It is ok for the calcium to be a little higher than 2.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I would definitely get the Meatmaker. Why chance throwing off your ratio. It is ok for the calcium to be a little higher than 2.


Ok thanks! Will do...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

CAjerseychick said:


> Ok thanks! Will do...


If you can't get the Sweetlix, see if your feed store can get you a bag of Cargill Right Now Onyx. I started giving it to my herd a few months ago, my herds overall health has improved, and each goat INHALES it AT LEAST five times a day. I think it would be a better option to get the right now onyx than the SweetLix.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes; as I recall the only difference is the calcium ratio, so I would err on the side of caution and get the MeatMaker. My goats get grass and browse during the summer so I buy the MeatMaker, which I'm still giving even though they're currently on alfalfa.


----------

